# HELP! My poor beta is super bloated, and it doesnt look good



## Thumper719 (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a blue, female beta (Harley), and she is very.. erm, fat
i took her out of the big tank from the other fish, (Chaquita -yellowish female beta) (Gerardo -algae eater), and so she is now in a smaller tank.
her belly looks alot bigger than it should and there is a small white thing comming out from under her belly
i dont know is that is part of a waste product or what...
but i think she may have eaten something she shouldnt have, maybe some of gerardo's food, but she doesnt usualy eat his food.
i dont think she has dropsey, because her scales are not fanned out.
but im a bit worried.
what should i do?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

I would try the green peas first in case of possible constipation. Not all symptoms will show for dropsy. If all else fails, is it possible for you to obtain epsom salts?


----------



## Thumper719 (Nov 21, 2007)

probably, but not untill tomorrow


----------



## Thumper719 (Nov 21, 2007)

um, whats green peas?
im kinda new to sick fish and stuff
all ive done is get them, feed them, and clean bowls
ha


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thumper719 said:


> um, whats green peas?
> im kinda new to sick fish and stuff
> all ive done is get them, feed them, and clean bowls
> ha


Peas. Just remove the shell and chop the inner parts to smaller pieces and feed them to the fish.:mrgreen: Thaw if those are frozen.

What is your tank maintenance schedule?


----------



## Thumper719 (Nov 21, 2007)

um...
well i feed them every 3 days
and i clean the tank once or twice a month, depending on how bad it smells after a while (theres a filter, so i dont have to clean it too often)
and i pet them and love them and i just wana squeeze them!! but i cant... ha


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thumper719 said:


> and i clean the tank once or twice a month, depending on how bad it smells after a while (theres a filter, so i dont have to clean it too often)


I would strongly recommend you change the schedule to doing partial water change twice a week. Your filter cannot remove nitrates out of the tank unless you have live plants nor will the TDS (total dissolved solids). Your fish is bound to become very susceptible to diseases at this rate unfortunately.


----------



## Thumper719 (Nov 21, 2007)

oh, thats kinda scary, i had no clue
the girl is got the fish from had them for about 4 months and kept them in the same tank i have now with the filter and everything
she changed the water once a month
i honestly dont have alot of time to change water (horrible excuse) but i have all these school things im in and tons of homework every night
but i will definatly try to make time for my fish

oh and i think the tank is either a 2 or 3 gallon tank

and exactly what kind of peas? cuz my grandma said i could use green beans or sugar snap peas
but im not sure what to do, we dont have any canned peas or anything


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Just normal green peas:










A 2 or 3 gallon tank shouldn't take very long to do a water change. It only takes me 10 minutes to do a 25% water change in my 15g. If you have a gravel vac this should syphon the water out quite quickly. If not a jug should move the water and not take you too long either.

HTH


----------



## Thumper719 (Nov 21, 2007)

haha, we dont have any peas, but my fish does look better than she did before
i just changed all of the water and put them back in the tank and now they look alot better.... maybe it was the water...
i guess the algae pellets are bad...
sooo yeah.. thanks for the help!


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

thats alot of peas. dont you need a permit to have that many peas? :bluelaugh:


----------

